# halfling needs Asian-fit SMITH I/O goggles from Japan ... how to buy!?



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

the I/OS is a slimmer fitting I/O


----------



## Jaa (Oct 31, 2011)

yeah...tried the I/OS but the field of view wasn't as impressive as the big I/O. Is there a way to DIY foam around the nose bridge for the American I/O?


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

I got the same problem lol. i have the ios and i have to wear my goggs pretty low to cover the gap at my nose. I've been looking into adding foam but have no idea how i'd attach it.


----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

stunt66 said:


> I got the same problem lol. i have the ios and i have to wear my goggs pretty low to cover the gap at my nose. I've been looking into adding foam but have no idea how i'd attach it.


I do that now on my goggles....I find some foam at Michael's craft store that is soft enough for my liking...Then I cut it into strips wide enough to HOT GLUE onto the nose bridge area. Ba da bing asian fit...Im asian BTW


----------



## Jaa (Oct 31, 2011)

pmoa said:


> I do that now on my goggles....I find some foam at Michael's craft store that is soft enough for my liking...Then I cut it into strips wide enough to HOT GLUE onto the nose bridge area. Ba da bing asian fit...Im asian BTW


What kind of hot glue and foam do you recommend? Thanks!


----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

Jaa said:


> What kind of hot glue and foam do you recommend? Thanks!


Get any hot glue gun that takes those hot glue sticks. The glue gun is like 14 bucks and the bag of glue sticks only costs like 8...Then go to Home Depot or Lowes search around for some foam that is soft enough to your liking, (i used the the foam paint brush from the paint aisle), I cut them to size and glued them on! hot glue gun + foam = ninja profit!


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Tip: Try a dollar store, you can get mini glue guns and foam paint brushes for even cheaper. The glue is all the same, you can buy hardcore glue gun glue but that is not needed for foam.


----------



## moondoggy (Nov 28, 2011)

i tried alot of those "asian fit" goggles (also own a pair of the oakley a-frame ones) but they generally dont work well. i find a normal pair works better. just wear the goggles a tad lower and the gap will go away :laugh:


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

pmoa said:


> I do that now on my goggles....I find some foam at Michael's craft store that is soft enough for my liking...Then I cut it into strips wide enough to HOT GLUE onto the nose bridge area. Ba da bing asian fit...Im asian BTW


Thats what i was thinking of doing but figured it would make a huge mess. got any pics


----------

